# First IABCA Show - what to do / know?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How did the show go? We don't have this type of show in my area.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

I hope the show went well. My six-month-old just had her first show a couple of weeks ago. Lots of practice still to come, but it was good experience for both of us!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photos. You both look great.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Great photos. Love the outfit. And the pup!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

wow, she looks white. Beautiful.


----------

